# Owners of UK Martial arts shops wanted!



## Whitebelt (Oct 3, 2007)

I have taken business studies for my GCSE this year. I am opening a hypothetical martial arts store for cousework(yes... I am obsessed) .I need to write out a price list and a list of wholesalers in the UK that I can use.

It would be a great help to me if you could send me a PM with a pricelist for your shop(UK only sorry) and a list of your wholesalers attached. This would be far better than me botching together a crude pricelist purely invented and a wholesaler that doesn't even sell half of the things on my list.

If any of this is illegal please just inform me and I will withdraw my request and settle for second best.

Thank you.


----------

